# Cutting lips



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Anyone ever heard of trimming P's bottom lip back to show teeth? The LFS was telling me he was thinking of doing this to make them look more aggressive so they'd sell faster.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Tell him to cut his own lips off.......







or I will do it for him.......

I hope your not planning on doing that..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Tell him that it is plain torture! What ann ass! I sure hope you said something to him!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Cutting a p's lips is horrible and just cruel, And it does bo good it will just heal up in a week.







to anyone who cuts their P's lips


----------



## killer piranha (Jan 23, 2004)

just tell him to cut his lips off and see if he likes it


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I have heard of it, and unfourtinitly it probley would sell quicker.but its not a good thing to do to you fish


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> I have heard of it, and unfourtinitly it probley would sell quicker.but its not a good thing to do to you fish


 it's sad but true. when people can see the teeth of the piranha they get that stereotypical image in their head about this ferocious killer.....the piranha. tell him not to do it, it's abusive and they'll heal up in a week anyhow.

Joe


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

I told him it was cruel and worthless; because it'd heal. He said he was going to cut to whole length of the lip so it wouldn't have a high point to grow back to. I told him he just lost my business and left.


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

WHAT AN ASSHOLE!!!!! SCREW THAT GUY


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

OMFG!!!!

F)(*()**&^*&^! S(&*^(*&*()!

IMMA KICK THAT F*(&*(&() A$$$!!!

IM GONNA GO TO Cheyenne Wyoming!!!

AND CUTT HIT NUTZZZZZZ OFF TO THE POINT WHERE THEY WONT GROW BACK!!!

**sigh*

Think happy thoughts ...... **anger management**


----------

